# 2018.08.22 - Trovoada em Cidadelhe (Pinhel)



## windchill (23 Ago 2018 às 20:49)

Durante umas curtas férias na Beira Alta, mais concretamente em Cidadelhe (Pinhel), tive a felicidade de me encontrar com esta linda trovoada que se deixou amavelmente fotografar e filmar por mim!! 
Aqui vão alguns desses registos, espero que gostem! 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/28ZRp1p]
	

2018.08.22 - 203118 (NIKON D7200) [Cidadelhe] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/27C7swN]
	

2018.08.22 - 211100 (NIKON D7200) [Cidadelhe] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/28ZRosa]
	

2018.08.22 - 211328 (NIKON D7200) [Cidadelhe] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/27C7rUq]
	

2018.08.22 - 211650 (NIKON D7200) [Cidadelhe] by LusoSkies, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Tonton (23 Ago 2018 às 21:15)

Fantásticas!!! 

Choveu ou foi seca?


----------



## Tonton (23 Ago 2018 às 21:16)

Tonton disse:


> Fantásticas!!!
> 
> Choveu ou foi seca?


Já vi que choveu (vê-se uma cortina de chuva nas 2 primeiras, pelo menos).

Edição: e nas outras 2 também se vê uma coluna de chuva à volta dos raios.


----------



## windchill (23 Ago 2018 às 21:17)

Tonton disse:


> Já vi que choveu (vê-se uma cortina de chuva nas 2 primeiras, pelo menos).


Obrigado!!

Choveu qualquer coisita sim, antes deste espectáculo!!


----------



## Caneira (23 Ago 2018 às 22:02)

Que fotos fantásticas! Parabéns!


----------



## windchill (23 Ago 2018 às 22:19)

Caneira disse:


> Que fotos fantásticas! Parabéns!


Thanks!!


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Ago 2018 às 23:38)

Já nem há palavras para descrever o teu trabalho...


----------



## windchill (24 Ago 2018 às 00:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já nem há palavras para descrever o teu trabalho...


Isso é bom ou é mau!??!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Ago 2018 às 12:38)

Mais uma vez, fantásticos registos! Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2018 às 23:56)

windchill disse:


> Durante umas curtas férias na Beira Alta, mais concretamente em Cidadelhe (Pinhel), tive a felicidade de me encontrar com esta linda trovoada que se deixou amavelmente fotografar e filmar por mim!!
> Aqui vão alguns desses registos, espero que gostem!
> 
> 
> ...



Ao nível dos melhores storm chasers dos EUA.  


Do melhor que já vi no fórum. Parabéns.


----------



## windchill (25 Ago 2018 às 10:12)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Mais uma vez, fantásticos registos! Obrigado pela partilha


Obrigado @Duarte Sousa


----------



## windchill (25 Ago 2018 às 10:14)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ao nível dos melhores storm chasers dos EUA.
> 
> 
> Do melhor que já vi no fórum. Parabéns.


EUA....era bom era!! 
Obrigado


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Ago 2018 às 01:13)

Registos fantásticos  começa a faltar adjectivos para os qualificar! Um simples , mas muito honesto obrigado, e nunca nos deixes de brindar com as tuas obras de arte 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 22:43)

Caro Nuno, diz-me lá... com quem — ou o quê — é que tu fizeste um pacto para conseguires tantas fotos absolutamente espectaculares de raios? 
Magníficas!


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2018 às 22:46)

Fotos magnificas! parabéns! 

Ficaste no Cidadelhe Rupestre?


----------



## windchill (13 Set 2018 às 20:50)

MSantos disse:


> Fotos magnificas! parabéns!
> 
> Ficaste no Cidadelhe Rupestre?


Exato, foi a minha estreia no Cidadelhe Rupestre e correu muito bem!


----------

